# Llagas ground throw supplier?



## lenicheck (Jan 8, 2008)

Anybody know where I can order some Llagas ground throws? I ordered some from Cal and Ore Coast but have not hears ANYTHING from Stretch Manley about the order even after 3 eamils and 1 phone call. Suggestions?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Found a link to this message at the top of the home page for the C&OCR. It probably explains the slow response from Stretch.
http://www.cocry.com/NewEconomy.html


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

They are made by Tenmille, a UK company, They are here, on their web site: http://www.tenmille.com/Gauge1PointAccessories.html

Maybe TAC could get some for you. Or order direct.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
I think Rob might be refering to the new Llagas spring loaded ground throw instead of the Tennmile. According to the December GR Llagas ad on page 43 they are in production now. However I don't see them on their website. There is a number listed for Llagas, 443-506-1008


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

When ordering Llagas Creek switches you can specify either Tenmille or the Llagas switchstands. Any Llagas dealer should be able to get either one.


----------

